# Raptor - Getting The Party Started!



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so as some of you may of noticed this years training has been a complete anti-climax - It changes here!

Before the new year i had big plans for 2011, i was sitting at around 100kg but carrying some fat, looking good in a t shirt but slightly out of shape, no way near my peak but then again i was eating pizza, chinese, curry, chocolate and crisps as a staple diet every day and out drinking a lot... my plans for 2011 were to shred down and then add some lean gains for a lads holiday in spring, so i was eating well at the start of jan and getting ready for it a big push... I don't know where my interest went but i did a few sessions in the gym, started getting results and then pretty much fcuked it off and was back on the piss and eating crap.. i didn't even end up doing my cycle properly so came off the gear and did the odd cardio session.

Then about 6 weeks ago i realised the lads holiday was round the corner and thought 'oh sh!t im a little too chubby for the beach' and its not about being fat in the beach ha.. so i set myself a target of dropping some body fat before the holiday, now this was not a complete failure, as i did start dieting again... it wasn't the best of diets but i stuck to low carbs for 5-6 days a week and in this time i dropped from 100kg down to 93kg which is where i am today, there were no weights involved (even though it was planned) and not much cardio but tbh diet is the main thing for me, in a way im lucky as i could literally eat a burgers and a chocolate bar each day and hold 17" biceps, but its not all good because if i do eat junk i will gain fat, so a clean diet is very very important to me if im looking to progress.

As a few of you know i have been drinking a little too much recently and have had a few issues again all down to my own actions when drinking, nothing bad but just not been sensible. The ones who know me will be surprised at the fact that i am actually sorting it out, i know i've been saying it for years but im in the process of changing in a massive way, hell i have even cancelled the lads holiday that my last journal was about, i was really looking forward to this too, but now im looking forward to a sensible, fit & healthy Raptor.. the holiday is not a big deal and i didn't lose much cash as it was supposed to be in spain and i live here anyway, so im just not gonna meet them in Barcelona and have managed to wriggle out of it but got a lot of moaning.

At the end of the day the clubs / parties will always be there for me but from now on its in moderation! Im not completely stopping my partying / drinking, im just calming it all for a bit.. I didn't go drinking last weekend and i wont be this weekend either despite offers, things are looking up in regards to control but this is a MUST as i have lots of responsibilities, especially with my career... my partying has been effecting this in a big way, it HAS to stop or i could be in serious trouble. Not only will this journal be about my training it'll also be a log that includes how i feel in general, and how my focus is going with work / my love life etc, I have a exciting ambitions with my life but im not gonna get there from being a idiot. No matter what it is we want in life, whether its a great physique, a nice house, to have a comfortable amount of money - whatever is is we all have to work to obtain it it, life is no freeman's and if i want the life i aspire to have i need to step up a gear, this quote is very relevant:

"Every individual is the architect of his own fortune"

Claudius 10 BC-AD 54, Roman Emperor

SO.. WHERE TO GO FROM HERE?

Ok so the next bit is a massive inspiration, its beach season where i live soon, its already hot, it was 30.c today and everyone will be constantly hitting the beach soon and will be up until around october... A big positive of living in spain is that there are loads of Jessica Albas casually walking about (literally) so it would be rude not to get ripped up for summer.. at the end of the day if you are gonna go to the beach you may as well be the best god damn person on it!.. At this moment i don't look too bad compared to the average joe, im 93kg and at an average bf level, which is not too bad considering i have only been to the gym as handful of times all year. As of next week (and this is definite) i will be doing at least 3 weights sessions a week, cardio sessions and my diet will also get stricter.

Here's where i stand now at this point in time.. 93kg @ 6 foot

Some weights / cardio / good diet and a sprinkle of chemical wizardry will see me looking pretty good 

LETS DO THIS, NO MESSING ABOUT NOW!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> get a life mate


Please don't post in my journal again.


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Good luck this time round mate


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I'll be following you man (round every corner  )


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Best of luck bud!!! The sun's out here too....probably not quite to the same degree....jealous...love your avi by the way :thumb:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i can feel the hasslehof vibe here

View attachment 56483


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

Good luck with it bud, will be reading with interest.


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

I hope you do well and acheive your goals.

They dont look like 17" biceps at 6 foot.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good luck mate, your lucky you can see the things that don't fit in your life, some people carry on in ignorance, I respect that bud. Will be following....


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Some weights / cardio / good diet and a sprinkle of chemical wizardry will see me looking pretty good
> 
> LETS DO THIS, NO MESSING ABOUT NOW!! :thumbup1:


Preach brother preach! The good thing about here is that we're all united in sharing roughly the same goals, fitter, faster, stronger, bigger, thinner and a lot of us have had/or still have dodgy pasts including drink/drugs and as we know the quest for the superior body/a body we're happy with is forever evasive or doesn't last for long which always keeps us on our toes and on top of our game, we're just one big happy family and.....Looks like I've trailed off....what was I saying again? Oh yeah Keep out of my booze! :beer: :thumb: :beer:


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Go for it pal, ease off the parting and you will drop the fat in no time! all about discipline


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeahhhhhh BOI!!!

Smash it raptor, smash it, fcuking smash it!!!!

Heres some motivation for you:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

myles said:


> Good luck with it bud, will be reading with interest.


Cheers mate, this time it'll be one to watch... people have seen what im capable of, won't be letting anyone down this time



lee85 said:


> Good luck mate, your lucky you can see the things that don't fit in your life, some people carry on in ignorance, I respect that bud. Will be following....


At the end of the day mate, sometimes you just have to evaluate whats good for you in life, its not like im at risk of

dying from alcoholism, not at all but firstly its just not good for you and if its causing frequent issues you just have to

re-evaluate things, there are many things i want to change in my life for the better and i'll document it all in here



madmuscles said:


> Preach brother preach! The good thing about here is that we're all united in sharing roughly the same goals, fitter, faster, stronger, bigger, thinner and a lot of us have had/or still have dodgy pasts including drink/drugs and as we know the quest for the superior body/a body we're happy with is forever evasive or doesn't last for long which always keeps us on our toes and on top of our game, we're just one big happy family and.....Looks like I've trailed off....what was I saying again? Oh yeah Keep out of my booze! :beer: :thumb: :beer:


Lol its good to know that there are many on here who share similar traits and issues, helps you stay focused :thumbup1:



massmansteve said:


> Go for it pal, ease off the parting and you will drop the fat in no time! all about discipline


Yes mate, Keto diet combined with exercise will see me drop fat very fast, im not

really after size just want to be 'big ish' but shredded, the Zyzz kinda look


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> I'll be following you man (round every corner  )


Cheers mate, there may be some slip ups but they will be temporary... as i said i'll still have the odd night out,

and if i end up losing control and having a mad one then it wont 'de-rail' me like it has in the past



Tassotti said:


> Best of luck bud!!! The sun's out here too....probably not quite to the same degree....jealous...love your avi by the way :thumb:


It was supposed to be 30.c + here today, its only just past mid-day here but its not as hot as i'd of hoped,

Lets hope it heats up because i could really do with a day of sunbathing with my cat 



mal said:


> i can feel the hasslehof vibe here
> 
> View attachment 56483


Haha hey, don't hassle the Hoff :laugh:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

james12345 said:


> I hope you do well and acheive your goals.
> 
> They dont look like 17" biceps at 6 foot.


Was difficult to take this pic without the tape it falling off, but here you go...

my old training partner hates me, he can get up to my peak which is about

15 stone leanish, but when he stops he drops to 11 & a 1/2 stone

I just get fatter :laugh:

17" guns, BOOM may even try getting them to 18" but right now i'll be dieting in a deficit so it would be hard


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

This thing about the demon drink, Im totally with you mate. I am nowhere near doing damage to my body, Im not addicted or yearning for another drink, but it turns me into a prize [email protected] Last time it was a bottle of rum, needing a p1ss, falling over in bog, smashing head on hand dryer and p1ssing me sen. The Mrs was not best pleased.

Time away has made me re-evaluate my whole life really, the way I think I take things for granted. I wont be taking my family for granted when I get back. The beer will be taking a back seat, and Ill be getting back to the dedication to fitness I had in '09.

Good luck again mate (sorry to hijack with my woes, but your post struck a chord)


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

myles said:


> This thing about the demon drink, Im totally with you mate. I am nowhere near doing damage to my body, Im not addicted or yearning for another drink, but it turns me into a prize [email protected] Last time it was a bottle of rum, needing a p1ss, falling over in bog, smashing head on hand dryer and p1ssing me sen. The Mrs was not best pleased.
> 
> Time away has made me re-evaluate my whole life really, the way I think I take things for granted. I wont be taking my family for granted when I get back. The beer will be taking a back seat, and Ill be getting back to the dedication to fitness I had in '09.
> 
> Good luck again mate (sorry to hijack with my woes, but your post struck a chord)


Exactly how i feel mate, all my mates have been saying come out, come out 'just have a few' and i know that it doesn't happen.

Fair enough if i go for an Italian meal in the day time i'll be fine, but if i meet them at the club and there drinking fishbowls,

Its simple, there is only ONE outcome, and thats getting wasted. I wish i could be like the 99% of other people who had control

But hey we can't have everything we want, and don't feel like your post was a hi-jack mate.. i can totally relate to it.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

And LOL im making sure i enjoy todays dirty carb up, got pizza, chocolate and ice cold beer as i get some work / skiving done

Oh yes its a picnic


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Raptor said:


> And LOL im making sure i enjoy todays dirty carb up, got pizza, chocolate and ice cold beer as i get some work / skiving done
> 
> Oh yes its a picnic


Not to mention that suspicious clingfilmed wrapped bale marked "Colombia" at the base of your tree.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> And LOL im making sure i enjoy todays dirty carb up, got pizza, chocolate and ice cold beer as i get some work / skiving done
> 
> Oh yes its a picnic


Is that your garden?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

madmuscles said:


> Not to mention that suspicious clingfilmed wrapped bale marked "Colombia" at the base of your tree.


Lol bloody wish it was, some nose candy would go down a treat on a fine saturday afternoon,

but i don't do that any more really, too moorish.. i'd end up waking up in a brothel in a remote location ha


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Is that your garden?


Yes mate, freshly cut grass too... so looking neater


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Yes mate, freshly cut grass too... so looking neater


Awww man its gorgeuos!!!

Your in Spain arn't you?

Can I move in?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Awww man its gorgeuos!!!
> 
> Your in Spain arn't you?
> 
> Can I move in?


Yeah its a nice part of the world mate, here is a few more pics of 'the ranch'

And yes you can move in if you pay all my rent


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Yeah its a nice part of the world mate, here is a few more pics of 'the ranch'
> 
> And yes you can move in if you pay all my rent


I don't mean to be off topic, but, I have been meaning to ask how you ended up in spain? Plus are you anywhere near Granada?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> I don't mean to be off topic, but, I have been meaning to ask how you ended up in spain? Plus are you anywhere near Granada?


You can be as off topic as you want mate, this journal is not just about lifting weights... and basically here's what happened, when i was like 18 i moved away to Tenerife, at the time i was just working the bars and clubs but had an amazing time, every day was beautiful and waking up to sun every day means a lot to me... you'll find that anywhere lower than about 40° latitude is pretty much year round sun. Anyway i returned to england but hated the 'doom and gloom' of every day life so was back in Tenerife the next summer, again i returned to england and was unhappy with certain aspects of it, don't get me wrong i love manchester but just not as much as somewhere that doesn't rain every day. So my work got more serious as i found my footing in a career so their was pretty much no option for me to leave as things were too serious, anyway time went by and by this time i was self employed but doing the same work.. one day i thought, hang on.. wtf am i doing here? All i need is a phone and email to keep up to date with work, and with an international business line can call anywhere in the world at 3p a minute.

So i just fcuked off mate, been in the Costa Blanca for 7 months, i do come back to england for weekends and stuff though

But as far as im concerned im completely happy where i am and have already made some great friends


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Raptor, it looks sooo nice out there, very envious!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

adsdj said:


> Raptor, it looks sooo nice out there, very envious!


There was a question on a survey asked to people of england "what would you do if you had wings"

And over half of them said something like "I'd get out of here, i'd fly away to somewhere far far away and beautiful"

But its funny though really isn't it.. who needs wings? I mean the aeroplane was invented 108 years ago lol


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Raptor said:


> You can be as off topic as you want mate, this journal is not just about lifting weights... and basically here's what happened, when i was like 18 i moved away to Tenerife, at the time i was just working the bars and clubs but had an amazing time, every day was beautiful and waking up to sun every day means a lot to me... you'll find that anywhere lower than about 40° latitude is pretty much year round sun. Anyway i returned to england but hated the 'doom and gloom' of every day life so was back in Tenerife the next summer, again i returned to england and was unhappy with certain aspects of it, don't get me wrong i love manchester but just not as much as somewhere that doesn't rain every day. So my work got more serious as i found my footing in a career so their was pretty much no option for me to leave as things were too serious, anyway time went by and by this time i was self employed but doing the same work.. one day i thought, hang on.. wtf am i doing here? All i need is a phone and email to keep up to date with work, and with an international business line can call anywhere in the world at 3p a minute.
> 
> So i just fcuked off mate, been in the Costa Blanca for 7 months, i do come back to england for weekends and stuff though
> 
> But as far as im concerned im completely happy where i am and have already made some great friends


Good effort mate. I know what you mean about the sun. I was born in Granada and was raised there for a bit (dad lives there atm) so I have the sun in my blood. I would not be in england if I was not looking after my sister (not that I think it is bad, just not for me atm) but I like your attitude. Good man for making it happen!!!!


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

Went to Los Gigantes, Tenerife with the wife and kids last October, and the weather was still glorious. Loved every minute of that holiday, as did the kids. Lucky buggers, I went on holiday to Cornwall if I was lucky!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

myles said:


> Went to Los Gigantes, Tenerife with the wife and kids last October, and the weather was still glorious. Loved every minute of that holiday, as did the kids. Lucky buggers, I went on holiday to Cornwall if I was lucky!!


Yeah Tenerife is 28° latitude, even though its a 'spanish country' its off the coast of africa, so hot all the time



Greenspin said:


> Good effort mate. I know what you mean about the sun. I was born in Granada and was raised there for a bit (dad lives there atm) so I have the sun in my blood. I would not be in england if I was not looking after my sister (not that I think it is bad, just not for me atm) but I like your attitude. Good man for making it happen!!!!


And anyone can move mate, it just took a bit of balls and at 1st i was proper stressed over the whole thing... it took a while for me to settle in, now i have plenty of friends so i am happy but at 1st i knew NO ONE.. i just turned up alone, signed for all my belongings that had been shipped in and then thought, hmm not sure about leaving everyone behind, but its worked out well, the ones i truly care about come to see me anyway so as well as me enjoying seeing them it makes me happy to see them have a good time and give them a break from england, no regrets


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Brilliant, it truly looks beautiful. If I had the money i'de be paying your rent  , but I want the left side of the bed!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Brilliant, it truly looks beautiful. If I had the money i'de be paying your rent  , but I want the left side of the bed!


I find that inappropriate J although the right side is ok 

Ok so i have been doing a 'moderately' strict Keto diet for the last 6 or so weeks, happy with the way its going, i have not really done many weights sessions as i said, so when i do get back in the gym which is next week i'd like to take advantage of muscle memory to get the fullness back while im doing weights, i am interested in carb cycling as people say its great for getting big and lean.

Here's my idea i'll be doing just 3 weights sessions a week:

1: Biceps and Back

2: Shoulders and Triceps

3: Chest and will throw in few deads and squats

My idea is to have Boditronics Mass Attack before my weights session, but measured

so its 50g Carbs, then after weights the another portion of 50g so 100g on day 1 and 2

There may be a few other minimal amounts of carbs in there from nuts etc so 120g max

Day 3 will be a saturday and will be an all out carb up before and after weights

This will include all sorts, inc pizza, chocolate, sweets etc

The other 4 days will be Zero(ish) carbs, again there many be minimal amounts

of carbs (less than 20g) from stuff like nuts but thats still as low as needs to go imo.

I'll walk to the gym (30 mins & 30 mins back) and do AM cardio 2 other days to start.

Im starting a cycle of Test 500mg / Tren 360mg / T3 50mcg

Also 50mg Dbol pre workout on training days only

(some say Dbol is not a cutter but its the diet that counts)

My main concern:

The hour walk to the gym each time would be burning more fat if i was carb depleted?

But then again the 100g Carbs would do a lot for my muscles as they will be like a

sponge after all this time off gear / gym.

On carb days i will use a protocol used by many on here, and at the end of the carbs shoot

4iu of Insulin, this acts as a nutritional partitioner and when the muscles are tired from training

the blood glucose will be forced in to the muscles, also with a much lower blood glucose you

are back in to fat burning mode again, i already have the slin in my fridge waiting for this.

I'll also be shooting a low dose of HGH, i have a few boxes in my fridge and i have been saving

it as a treat for when i am focused, i was going to use it earlier in the year but as i lost consistency

in the gym i didn't bother, i'll probs use at 2/3iu a day so nothing spectacular.

Also creatine, when used in combination with Slin it is much more effectively pushed in to the muscle

(just been doing some reading) never really bothered with Creatine but a pal gave me some tabs free,

they are 700mg per cap, i'll have 5 tabs before my weights workout and 5 after.

So 4 days no carbs on the 3 days of weights, Dbol pre workout.. carbs timed around the workout, slin to push back in to ketosis after the post workout carbs.. im going for a Timed Keto Diet, with a few bells and whistles, how's that sound to the experts or anyone else for that matter?


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Raptor=Living the dream............Only one probleM though.................IT'S OUR F*CKING DREAM, GIVE IT BACK OR SHARE YA TIGHT SOD! :bounce:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

wouldnt you want to throw deads in on back day and you've forgotten leg day


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> wouldnt you want to throw deads in on back day and you've forgotten leg day


I'll just be throwing a few in on the saturday, biceps and back day is a big day.. where as chest day is minimal, so it would suit

me to do get a bit of dead lifting and some squats on chest day in between sets... also if i do deads or squats i often get doms,

and on the saturday i'll be having a large amount of carbs eg 400g + which will help repair them faster

Squats and deads are something i have never really bothered with, but will chuck some in for good measure


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Raptor said:


> So my work got more serious as i found my footing in a career so their was pretty much no option for me to leave as things were too serious, anyway time went by and by this time i was self employed but doing the same work.. one day i thought, hang on.. wtf am i doing here? All i need is a phone and email to keep up to date with work, and with an international business line can call anywhere in the world at 3p a minute.


Your business is obviously none of my business, but what do you do for a living, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Bamse said:


> Your business is obviously none of my business, but what do you do for a living, if you don't mind me asking?


I come from a Marketing background but its hard work at the moment with the credit crunch etc, i also have a big interest

in the stockmarkets, im learning all the time and i do trade.. my dream is to become a full time trader, its a very hard

sector to get in to full time, statistically less than one in 10 people who give it a go full time will survive the 1st year, BUT

those who get an edge can become very successful. Currently i don't have the money to go full time, im way off, but like i

said im still learning all the time and eventually if i feel im good enough i'll go full time.

As a trader you need an edge, and all you need is to win more than you lose, and if you have an edge and as an example

if on your trades you have a set amount you aim to take each time, and a maximum of amount you are prepared to lose

each time then you need consistency, if you can get to 60% wins and 40% losses on average over a period of time you're

sorted, a casino only wins between 52 and 55% but they rake it in, currently i have brilliant days and i have bad days,

so i need to develop my skills to get to a number im happy with before taking it to the next level.

Once you know you win most the time (backtested over a long period) you can plough bigger money in to it.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Looking forward to watching the progress, nothing feels better than getting the motivation back

P.S I must warn your......JPAYCHECK is a massive bumder, do not let him in your apartment, unless you want to end up walking the same way as a crab


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

barsnack said:


> Looking forward to watching the progress, nothing feels better than getting the motivation back
> 
> P.S I must warn your......JPAYCHECK is a massive bumder, do not let him in your apartment, unless you want to end up walking the same way as a crab


Lol don't worry, i know his game... you need to watch your drinks around guys like him :laugh:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Lol don't worry, i know his game... *you need to watch your drinks around guys like him* :laugh:


I meant he was gay, not an alcoholic, tut tut


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Raptor said:


> I come from a Marketing background but its hard work at the moment with the credit crunch etc, i also have a big interest
> 
> in the stockmarkets, im learning all the time and i do trade.. my dream is to become a full time trader[...]


So that's what you did and what you want to do, not what you do...but as I said, it's none of my business, so it's all good.  Seriously though, the reason I'm asking is because I like it when people break largely self-imposed chains the way you've done and am alway interested in the details around how they make things work. That, and I am generally a curious and nosy bastard.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

I also come from a Marketing Background, i worked 4 years in my local Spar Supermarket, tough business really dog eat dog


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Bamse said:


> So that's what you did and what you want to do, not what you do...but as I said, it's none of my business, so it's all good.  Seriously though, the reason I'm asking is because I like it when people break largely self-imposed chains the way you've done and am alway interested in the details around how they make things work. That, and I am generally a curious and nosy bastard.


Predominantly its still Marketing what i do now, but not on the same scale it was a year ago... its a dying market, at the end of the day trying to get people to hand over money is hard when they have none of it.. fortunately i got my foot in the door at a good time so know the game inside out, and can still make a living, just not as much as i was doing a while ago.

And thats why i am eager to get in to other industries


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Ever thought about marketing your lifestyle?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> I come from a Marketing background


Mobster.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Bamse said:


> Ever thought about marketing your lifestyle?


In what way lol?


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

best of luck mate, i'll be watching this,glad things are coming together for you pal


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Raptor said:


> In what way lol?


You live in eternal sunshine, you're your own boss, etc - plenty of people would love to live the life they think you live. Why not capitalise on that? Sell them the dream. I'd imagine there's more money in explaining to others how to market or trade, than to actually do it.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Bamse said:


> You live in eternal sunshine, you're your own boss, etc - plenty of people would love to live the life they think you live. Why not capitalise on that? Sell them the dream. I'd imagine there's more money in explaining to others how to market or trade, than to actually do it.


Lol im no mega success, just a guy who doesn't like working for others and moved abroad.. although if i do write a book on how to move from england and get in to marketing, who's gonna buy one? Prices start at £200


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Lol im no mega success, *just a guy who doesn't like working for others and moved abroad*.. although if i do write a book on how to move from england and get in to marketing, who's gonna buy one? Prices start at £200


Jeez....are you sure you're a marketing professional? :tongue: Surely you must realise the attraction held by the words I put in bold in your quote? If you'd start a blog telling the world a glossy version (don't lie, just be...creative) of your life in the sun, beautiful women, the occasional crazy party story - and a little bit of how-to-earn-money-online, I bet you a year later some people would be willing to part with a little bit of cash to 'learn your secrets'.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Raptor said:


> Lol im no mega success, just a guy who doesn't like working for others and moved abroad.. although if i do write a book on how to move from england and get in to marketing, who's gonna buy one? Prices start at £200


can i be a co author?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Bamse said:


> Jeez....are you sure you're a marketing professional? :tongue: Surely you must realise the attraction held by the words I put in bold in your quote? If you'd start a blog telling the world a glossy version (don't lie, just be...creative) of your life in the sun, beautiful women, the occasional crazy party story - and a little bit of how-to-earn-money-online, I bet you a year later some people would be willing to part with a little bit of cash to 'learn your secrets'.


Lol tbf there are a million and one guys doing that type of life coaching, but they are mostly people who are properly successful, driving ferraris etc. There are easier ways of making money than trying to edge in on that life coaching market, especially since im no one to preach ha. Although you could scam people with an idea like that, could just to contact people and tell them a load of hype that they will achieve their goals with these simple secrets, but for this 'help' its a subscription of £50 pcm... and then send them some inspirational BS copied off a website each month :laugh:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> can i be a co author?


Lol "Bizzlewoods journey, from the suburbs of East London, to a marketing professional"

:lol:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Raptor said:


> Lol "Bizzlewoods journey, from the suburbs of East London, to a marketing professional"
> 
> :lol:


That'll never sell ...this is better

Bizzlewoods journey, from the crack houses of East London, to a marketing professional"


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Good luck this time Raptor didn't realize you were not training & off cycle,

Its been nice whether here in sunny Essex been sunbathing for the last four days lol

Nice not to have to use sun beds,


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Jimbo 1 said:


> Good luck this time Raptor didn't realize you were not training & off cycle,
> 
> Its been nice whether here in sunny Essex been sunbathing for the last four days lol
> 
> Nice not to have to use sun beds,


Yeah i lost interest for a bit, however i kept in ok shape with diet... this is paramount for me tbh,

Now i have my drive back i'll be able to remain focused, bring on the progress


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Yeah i lost interest for a bit, however i kept in ok shape with diet... this is paramount for me tbh,
> 
> Now i have my drive back i'll be able to remain focused, bring on the progress


I did my bulking cycle went a bit two well lol but dropped a stone on a ECA stack kept the muscle,

Now like you doing the summer cycle Tren,Mast, low Test,5ius of HGH + T-4 ED only a week in & getting more ripped by the day,

I'm sure you will do well just keep positive & ignore all the jealous negative people lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

marketeer, stock trader. Yeah righto. Bet you're an ex-pat gangster, same as all your neighbours in the costa del crime :whistling:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's my plan for chemical wizardry

500mg Alpha Pharma Sustanon (2ml)

360mg Lixis Tri Tren (2ml)

50mg Dbol (pre workout on weights days only)

5iu Slin after my post workout carbs on weights days (new for me but wanted to try this protocol)

2/3iu HGH ed, no need in using loads of this at my level but have some in fridge.

This with correct weights regime and cardio and good diet, BOOM

The AAS is not that high, but not really needed to be that high imo

Oh and forgot, still have some Testolic (pharma prop) comes in 2 ml amps

and an amp is 100mg so i'll be doing the odd jab in to biceps, last night

i shot 1ml in to each bicep with a slin pin, to see what all the hype is

about, everyone going on about site jabs, have left over so may as well


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> marketeer, stock trader. Yeah righto. Bet you're an ex-pat gangster, same as all your neighbours in the costa del crime :whistling:


Damn you got me mg: all this time i've been trying to avoid the FBI as well 

In all fairness if i was illegitimate then i'd not be posting pics of a private pool on an internet forum.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Did 1 hour and 20 mins fasted rock climbing earlier, nothing crazy.. stuck to the paths, about 40 of those mins were walking to the actual place where i go for the climbs but it was done at a brisk pace, i swear i should of took my camera today, some ridiculous scenery.. i went further than i'd ever been before, at one point i was walking a path which had 300 ft cliffs either side and thought, hmm probs best to turn back

My food today up to now has been minimal, had some gammon and peanuts


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Did 1 hour and 20 mins fasted rock climbing earlier, nothing crazy.. stuck to the paths, about 40 of those mins were walking to the actual place where i go for the climbs but it was done at a brisk pace, i swear i should of took my camera today, some ridiculous scenery.. i went further than i'd ever been before, at one point i was walking a path which had 300 ft cliffs either side and thought, hmm probs best to turn back
> 
> My food today up to now has been minimal, had some gammon and peanuts


Take more pics!!! It pleases me to know beautiful places exist, its hard to remember when in the UK.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

rock climbing??? have you not seen 127 hours!!!! mg:

:laugh:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Take more pics!!! It pleases me to know beautiful places exist, its hard to remember when in the UK.


I would do mate, but unlike you some people seem to get angry and when stuff like that is posted....

I even had some very odd inboxes a while ago from a member of this forum, nothing to worry about.. just odd


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Did 1 hour and 20 mins fasted rock climbing earlier, nothing crazy.. stuck to the paths, about 40 of those mins were walking to the actual place where i go for the climbs but it was done at a brisk pace, i swear i should of took my camera today, some ridiculous scenery.. i went further than i'd ever been before, at one point i was walking a path which had 300 ft cliffs either side and thought, hmm probs best to turn back
> 
> My food today up to now has been minimal, had some gammon and peanuts


Living life on the edge 

Edit: Re read highlighted, and thought the comment should be altered to; Living life at the bottom of the edge?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> I would do mate, but unlike you some people seem to get angry and when stuff like that is posted....
> 
> I even had some very odd inboxes a while ago from a member of this forum, nothing to worry about.. just odd


haha! Totally intruiged now!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

paul81 said:


> rock climbing??? have you not seen 127 hours!!!! mg:
> 
> :laugh:


Was more sticking to the footpaths, but when i got over these cliffs i was on a path that took me on to a bit of land that kinda goes out to sea, and round the edge i LOL'd as there was a little boat moored up thinking no one could see with a couple massaging and performing sexual acts (they didn't see me ha)


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Was more sticking to the footpaths, but when i got over these cliffs i was on a path that took me on to a bit of land that kinda goes out to sea, and round the edge i LOL'd as there was a little boat moored up thinking no one could see with a couple massaging and performing sexual acts (they didn't see me ha)


Did you do your duty and watch from behind a rock?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Was more sticking to the footpaths, but when i got over these cliffs i was on a path that took me on to a bit of land that kinda goes out to sea, and round the edge i LOL'd as there was a little boat moored up thinking no one could see with a couple massaging and performing sexual acts (they didn't see me ha)


And what sexual acts did you see?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Living life on the edge
> 
> Edit: Re read highlighted, and thought the comment should be altered to; Living life at the bottom of the edge?


On my 2 days planned fasted cardio i plan to do the same place, i'll get a few snaps as it really was epic!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Raptor said:


> On my 2 days planned fasted cardio i plan to do the same place, i'll get a few snaps as it really was epic!


Something I love about spain is being able to see for miles in the mountains, unlike england where you look to your left just to see a hedge!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Did you do your duty and watch from behind a rock?


Lol watched some of it yes 



JPaycheck said:


> And what sexual acts did you see?


Nothing hardcore, massaging kissing and 'playing' i was hoping he'd just bend her over and smash her back doors in tbh

If that happened i'd almost certainly of had a danger [email protected] haha :laugh:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Raptor said:


> could see with a couple massaging and performing sexual acts (they didn't see me ha)


where are you uploading the video to?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Lol watched some of it yes
> 
> Nothing hardcore, massaging kissing and 'playing' i was hoping he'd just bend her over and smash her back doors in tbh
> 
> If that happened i'd almost certainly of had a danger [email protected] haha :laugh:


Keith Lemon? Or pure Raptor?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

paul81 said:


> where are you uploading the video to?? :lol: :lol:


Lol i thought about cracking one off, but to see them i was kind of on the edge of a very large drop...

And being scared of heights means that getting hard whilst on a cliff edge would of been tough ha


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Keith Lemon? Or pure Raptor?


Lol Keith Lemon doesn't smash back doors in does he? And lol i miss his show,

Need to get UK Sky installed, not had it for nearly 7 months now but not really missed tv tbh


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

raptor who is that beautiful young lady in your avator ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Mr Mongol said:


> raptor who is that beautiful young lady in your avator ?


I have no idea mate but i'd love to bump in to her in my kitchen :wub:


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

Raptor said:


> I have no idea mate but i'd love to bump in to her in my kitchen :wub:


To be honest me too loooool :tongue:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Take more pics!!! It pleases me to know beautiful places exist, its hard to remember when in the UK.


Maybe not in Hull .......


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi fella, did you ever run a CKD with slin mate?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> Hi fella, did you ever run a CKD with slin mate?


No i didn't bother with the gear / slin etc last time, just ate low carbs as got my head together,

Have all the stuff ready, and im focused now so wll do my CKD and just started a cycle of gear

Look on page 3 as my planned protocol is outlined on there bud


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

sound mate thanks, Im gonna be doing something similar for 6 weeks as a cycle prime after next week. will keep an eye here anyway. good luck.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> sound mate thanks, Im gonna be doing something similar for 6 weeks as a cycle prime after next week. will keep an eye here anyway. good luck.


From what other people say the Slin is worth its weight in gold when looking to burn BF, the human body is

extremely inefficient in dealing with blood glucose which isn't good when trying to get back in to ketosis quick

having a bit of slin will push any excess glucose in to storage, and if your muscles are begging for fuel it will

be pushed there instead of fat storage.. Its funny how people always go on about slin making people fat, yeah

it can do if they were mega bulking and shot it loads, but it can be used for other chemical wizardry...

Some may of noticed also i have brought down my test base to 500mg, i have come to the conclusion that

the goals im looking for really don't need bigger doses... and after reading about 4 well known members

ending up in hospital the other day with heart issues it has confirmed with me to be safe with AAS...


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

for sure mate I use far too much gear but im down to down to cruise the end of the week, after that Im moving to shorter cycles hopefully using less gear.

no point being massive if you are taty bread.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> for sure mate I use far too much gear but im down to down to cruise the end of the week, after that Im moving to shorter cycles hopefully using less gear.
> 
> no point being massive if you are taty bread.


I tried a cycle a bit heavier than normal a while back and i felt out of breath going to grab a paper, and noticed myself heavy breathing while i was sat at rest... Its not about that, i don't really 'enjoy' gear like i used to which is a good thing as the people i started taking gear with have increased by anything up 1ml each cycle, one of my pals is 12 stone and is using 4ml of Test 400 just as his base, why? Because he can lol, but if he has real food and not macdonalds he'd grow without them doses, each to their own i guess.

But for me now, health is paramount so im gonna be careful and i'll get some scans done again soon,

the way i see it, there is no point in having a nice body if you are gonna be fcuked by 50


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so today has been a successful day, eaten very clean.... just some gammon and nuts, not been shopping yet due to lack of transport after the accident.. gammon aint ideal as its high in salt but no biggie when on keto as you are not taking in any other salt sources.. Had a nice session of cardio, about 50 mins it was, enjoyed that. Got 3 weights sessions to do this week but got plenty of time, not gonna be out drinking in the evenings. A pal is looking at joining the gym with me, so we gonna go down when he's off work tomorrow or wednesday.

Looking forward to getting back in to the weights, had a session at home on saturday.. chest (push ups) can feel it today.

EDIT: Just to add, this guy could be a possible training partner depending on what days he's working, i think its what i need tbh

i mean i really can't believe i have not been training properly for the last 6 months, and its ever since i moved and wasn't 'having'

to meet my mate at 6:30 4x a week after work, anyway its in the past now and im on it.

If its not tomorrow we in the gym im gonna do 1hr 20 of rock climbing


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so today has been good again with diet / training etc... this morning at 8am i was feeling drained from being carb depleted etc so i thought i'd do the sensible thing and do some fasted cardio... to make things a little more sadistic i took 100mcg of T3 & 500mg Metformin, put a hoodie on and did a 90 minute walk in 25.c heat... when got back i was fcuked ha.

Meeting up with a pal tomorrow and we are discussing which gym we are joining and what days we can go, if he isn't gonna join this month then i'll just join on my own... looking forward to smashing some iron and taking full advantage of muscle memory!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

RIGHT 1st session back in the gym today and feeling good! After the sesh i had a little pose and was looking good, which is

a bit odd considering i have been a handful of times in the last 15 weeks, but not complaining... onwards and upwards.

Ok so mentioned my protocol the other day and here's the decided one for now, got a training partner sorted now,

this is a massive good point, and the fella in question is 20 stone so he's not gonna be falling behind at all, he works

evenings most day times but finishes at 4pm on the weight days, so fit my template around this.

I'll be doing just 3 weights sessions a week:

1: Biceps and Back

2: Shoulders and Triceps

3: Chest and we'll throw in some deads and squats

I've started a basic cycle of Test 500mg / Tren 360mg / T3 50mcg but there is other wizardry

My approach to this could be called a TKD - Carb Cycle, but has a twist..

On day 1, 2 & 3 i'll be having 100g of Carbs and 50g of whey isolate pre

workout and at this time i'll also have 5iu Humalog, 2iu Riptropin &

40mg Dianabol, the Dbol for a pre workout and to aid repair after.

Then my weights session, which will be a heavy one as its only 3 day split.

Followed by 100g carbs post workout... An hour later i'll have 5iu Humalog,

2iu Riptropin & 40mg Dianabol.. again mostly slow carbs, i tried to have fast

acting carbs before my workout today but it fcuked me up, and felt tired...

Although since i'll be home by this point its not as bad if i feel tired.

So that ^ is my training days, i'll use the 2x 2iu HGH & Dbol etc on these days, when

my carbs are 200g and when im timing them round the workouts, here's my plan.

Monday - Weights & Protocol

Tuesday - Weights & Protocol

Wednesday - AM Cardio & Full Keto

Thursday - Weights & Protocol

Friday - AM Cardio & Protocol

Saturday - Complete 12 hour Carb Up 400g+ (some slin shot in the pm)

Sunday - AM Cardio & protocol

So as you can see, its 3 days no carbs, 3 days low carbs and 1 day high,

and the majority of the chemical wizardry going on mostly on the Weights days.

I plan to run this for 10 weeks as a cut, starting tomorrow... Also i will be doing

lots of good cardio and my diet is currently nailed. I'll allow for a 12 hour full

cheat on saturdays and after 4 weeks reduce to 6 and maybe further. Also i'll

have 2iu shot of HGH before my fasted cardio and another 2iu in the evening,

even though its not my weights days the HGH will aid fat burn, i have heard

many sources say that the body can only absorb 2iu at a time so i'll do that.

My idea is that on the weights days my muscles will be like a sponge for glucose

and since i'll be taking the slin this will push me back in to ketosis faster, i'll be

using the HGH at the same time as the slin to amplify the effects of the HGH and

to help reduce any fat gain from the slin... Im hoping that because the muscles

will be starving at these times the muscles will be favoured anyway in the nutrition

partitioning proces. Also will be taking 5x 700mg Creatine caps before and after

my workout as i have heard that the slin helps shuttle this in to the muscle.

So all in all the AAS use isn't high, but just adding slin / dbol / hgh pre and post.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Raptor said:


> From what other people say the Slin is worth its weight in gold when looking to burn BF, the human body is
> 
> extremely inefficient in dealing with blood glucose which isn't good when trying to get back in to ketosis quick
> 
> ...


Who were they mate and how bad ?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Raptor - i prefered you when you are getting out ur head, doing **** loads drinks/drug combos and getting in ****,

Makes me feel better about doing it


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> Who were they mate and how bad ?


JW007, Magic Torch, Darren Dmcc and Jamie....

All in the space of a few days, with exactly the same issues, its worrying 

Hope they all make a speedy recovery!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Raptor said:


> JW007, Magic Torch, Darren Dmcc and Jamie....
> 
> All in the space of a few days, with exactly the same issues, its worrying
> 
> Hope they all make a speedy recovery!


**** man, thats well bad!!! what act happened, just a quick explanation will be fine just not to hi jack. Makes you wonder


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> Raptor - i prefered you when you are getting out ur head, doing **** loads drinks/drug combos and getting in ****,
> 
> Makes me feel better about doing it


Lol mate there will be lots of that come summer, just gotta focus on being good for a bit....

Besides i will still allow alcohol one day a week (saturday) in the near future, just plan to have controlled nights.

(well, most the time although there will be crazy planned nights) no hard done in moderation


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> **** man, thats well bad!!! what act happened, just a quick explanation will be fine just not to hi jack. Makes you wonder


Left Ventricle enlargement mate, something we should all be very careful with....

This game is very dangerous :/


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Had a wicked session in the gym tonight.. shoulders / triceps and i can tell it was good as i am struggling to get up from the couch if i try to use my arms lol.... Ok i have decided to tweak something, basically i have only been on the protocol 2 days and i have gained 4 & 1/2 lbs and im not after getting bigger tbh (im supposed to be cutting) i know my body and i'll blow up with 4 days carbs with doing weights and on gear, so im dropping it to 3 days carbs and 4 days no carbs... very similar to the protocol already outlined except im doing the 3rd weigths session on the saturday carb up. Turns out that the person who i was gonna train with can't afford to join this month, in other words he's a lazy fcuker lol but i don't need a full time training partner... plus there will always be people i know at the gym. Without having to meet him i have no need to have to train weights on mon / tues and fri. So for now looks better at:

Monday - AM Cardio & Full Keto

Tuesday - Weights & Protocol

Wednesday - AM Cardio & Full Keto

Thursday - Weights & Protocol

Friday - AM Cardio & Full Keto

Saturday - Weights & Protocol + full Carb Up 400g+

Sunday - Day Off / Maybe Cardio

(post 90 if you don't know what the protocol is)

This is gonna be good, felt good today in the gym....

I feel like Peter Pan when he remembered how to fly.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

raptor i'll be honest.... your avi gets me motivated

more naked pics helps the process


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

paul81 said:


> raptor i'll be honest.... your avi gets me motivated
> 
> more naked pics helps the process


Lol imagine you were going to your kitchen for a snack at 4am and stumbled across that :drool: :001_tt2: :devil2:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Lol imagine you were going to your kitchen for a snack at 4am and stumbled across that :drool: :001_tt2: :devil2:


the thing is...i've already come.... lol!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Lol imagine you were going to your kitchen for a snack at 4am and stumbled across that :drool: :001_tt2: :devil2:


If i ran into her in my ktichen at night half naked i would say to her 'what the fcuk you doing in my house, you got a key bitch, NO, cause you dont live here, now get your ass out or im calling the cops you wee homeless tramp'...Here did anyone see that article about roid rage the other day, load of balls isn't it


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

barsnack said:


> If i ran into her in my ktichen at night half naked i would say to her 'what the fcuk you doing in my house, you got a key bitch, NO, cause you dont live here, now get your ass out or im calling the cops you wee homeless tramp'...Here did anyone see that article about roid rage the other day, load of balls isn't it


I'd fcuk her even if she was a homeless tramp who had broke in, and if she said no then i'd say:

"listen kid... when your in my house, you'll abide by my rules" :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so i just got up and its 1:30 here, my gym is gay and closes at 2 on saturday so i'll be doing chest on monday....

No big deal as my body is fcuked anyway, i'd do chest at home by just doing a sh!t load of press ups but i was planning

to do some deads and squats too, no biggie this will just wait till monday now, 1st cheat meal... a spaghetti carbonara 

Gonna walk down to the local italian in a min :drool:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Ok so i just got up and its 1:30 here, my gym is gay and closes at 2 on saturday so i'll be doing chest on monday....
> 
> No big deal as my body is fcuked anyway, i'd do chest at home by just doing a sh!t load of press ups but i was planning
> 
> ...


If this is the italian you was discussing earlier then I am soooo jelous!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> If this is the italian you was discussing earlier then I am soooo jelous!


The fcker was closed when i went down but open now, just got back in so may go...

And looks like i have had a successful 'few drinks' went out and had just 1 pint and 1 Vod & Coke, i would of stayed out for longer

but my mate was getting stick from his Mrs and said he needs to go and sort her out, i think im just gonna say im staying in now


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Raptor said:


> And looks like i have had a successful 'few drinks' went out and had just 1 pint and 1 Vod & Coke,


Ok so after this was posted ^ some mates turned up at my door and made me go out BUT im very pleased with myself

we got wasted but all was sensible, nothing bad happened, i did not spend excessive amounts i DIDNT get in any type of

trouble but i DID get laid.. so all is good! Carb up extended to 3pm so its 24 hours and not 12 hours, i'll be eating a pizza

of corse and pringles and chocolate, but im not feeling guilty one it about extending my carb up.

Last night was how i WISH my nights could always be like, controlled but EPIC.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Pics of the lass?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Ok so after this was posted ^ some mates turned up at my door and made me go out BUT im very pleased with myself
> 
> we got wasted but all was sensible, nothing bad happened, i did not spend excessive amounts i DIDNT get in any type of
> 
> ...


Positivity is good to hear in your threads

Sometimes it can seem like 'The hardships of Raptor' thread


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Pics of the lass?


PM'd you a pic mate, and yes i talked her in to anal :thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Positivity is good to hear in your threads
> 
> Sometimes it can seem like 'The hardships of Raptor' thread


Lol when it comes to alcohol it often is hardship, not last night tho


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Sorted, found them mate.

Cheers for the help buddy.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so smashed chest earlier in the week and did biceps and back yesterday... had a good sesh, only problem is that my

gym is closed now until tuesday i think... pi55 take over here, i have some friends from england who have just landed at

Alicante airport and will be at mine in a few hours, but this doesn't mean i'll be on the pi55 every day..

Its more of a chillout holiday for them tbh


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Glad to see your sorting your **** mate, shagging sheep on a friday night dont count as getting laid  x


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so had a nice weekend... gym has been closed until now but its back open tomorrow so will be down there tomorrow afternoon / eve.. looking forward for a good sesh


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

I had to climb through a window to use our Gym, Had to much work on today so i didn't go. Have a good blow out tomorrow mate


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so im off to the gym in a bit, Biceps / Back, may as well chuck some deads in there too!

Yesterday i can sincerely say i had the 1st enjoyable session in about 6 months, got a serious pump and a feeling that

i have not had for a long time, dare i say its the 1st time in 6 months i had actually put any effort in.. and i have not

really liked shoulder / tri day recently for some reason, went back to basics and smashed out a sh!t load of over head

press, got a real good pump and was lifting weights that i had not bothered lifting in a while, i did feel a slight twinge

coming on in my right shoulder when doing free weights, it felt like i was going to cause an injury if i went too heavy..

So on that note i finished off on the machines but fcuked myself up good and proper, boy did i enjoy my food when i

got back home from the gym.... guys, my mojo is back! not only did i have a good sesh, i looked good after my sesh,

I did a bit of posing and was happy with where im at, just need to cut a bit of fat off... got knows how i hold size with

very little effort, its as if my body won't go below 15 stone now without extreme dieting.

Judging by yesterday after re-gaining the buzz, i'll be looking epic very soon if i keep this up (which i will)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Glad to see you've got your head into it now matey.

Now smash it !!!!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Glad to see you've got your head into it now matey.
> 
> Now smash it !!!!!


Off to the gym shortly and actually looking forward to it, which is the 1st time in ages


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Just eating 300g of Minced Steak with tikka and spices formed in to a burger on toast with olive oil,

im off to the gym a bit later on, gonna smash chest and gonna do a few squats for the 1st time in

ages, may as well... Weekend was epic, i met up with a member from MT that i have known for

years and we had a right buzz, lots of alcohol and some nose candy....

Here's me snapped whilst in the process of a drinking game downing a fish bowl

(these fishbowls are lethal, i know the bar guy and he puts 1/2 a bottle of vodka in) :scared:


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

congrats on your achievements so far


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Just eating 300g of Minced Steak with tikka and spices formed in to a burger on toast with olive oil,
> 
> im off to the gym a bit later on, gonna smash chest and gonna do a few squats for the 1st time in
> 
> ...


drinking fish bowls while crying poverty lol

GET TO THE GYM!!!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Raptor said:


> (these fishbowls are lethal, i know the bar guy and he puts 1/2 a bottle of vodka in) :scared:


i'm guessing you saw the contents of your stomach the morning after then?? :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

shane22 said:


> congrats on your achievements so far


Cheers mate, still got a long way to go


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> drinking fish bowls while crying poverty lol
> 
> GET TO THE GYM!!!!


Lol hardly poverty, im just cutting back from wasting money


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Lol hardly poverty, im just cutting back from wasting money


can you post your Bicep work out please casanova


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

paul81 said:


> i'm guessing you saw the contents of your stomach the morning after then?? :lol:


Lol i woke up with some random bird, all i could think about was getting a pizza but she was in bed 'cuddling'

and chatting for like 4 hours in the morning, i felt like saying excuse me love, but will you please go home ha


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Lol i woke up with some random bird, all i could think about was getting a pizza but she was in bed 'cuddling'
> 
> and chatting for like 4 hours in the morning, i felt like saying excuse me love, but will you please go home ha


you showed me a pictured and asked if she was marriage material


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> you showed me a pic of how big her tits were


Fixed.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> can you post your Bicep work out please casanova


I don't have a routine as such, i just train to complete failure every time but i'll explain my last...

Warmed up then was doing some hard sets on the ez bar, going for between 6 and 8 reps:










I swap from ez curls to standard stood up bicep curls and also bicep isolation curls:










And when i feel my muscles are completely fcuked i do about 10+ sets of cable curls:










I train every muscle to failure, i don't have a set routine i just train until the muscle fails.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Raptor said:


> Just eating 300g of Minced Steak with tikka and spices formed in to a burger on toast with olive oil,
> 
> im off to the gym a bit later on, gonna smash chest and gonna do a few squats for the 1st time in
> 
> ...


please tell me you arent nailing that cave troll


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Was difficult to take this pic without the tape it falling off, but here you go...
> 
> my old training partner hates me, he can get up to my peak which is about
> 
> ...


Nice mate nice... I'm sittin' on 15" @ 80.4kg, training parter is half a stone heavier but half a inch smaller on the guns so all good :laugh:

I'm just trying to get my weight up to 14st then a cut...

17" guns, BOOM may even try getting them to 18" but right now i'll be dieting in a deficit so it would be hard


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Fixed.


hahaha cheers for editing it lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> please tell me you arent nailing that cave troll


No she's just a mate, but i probably still would do ha


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

BBK said:


> Nice mate nice... I'm sittin' on 15" @ 80.4kg, training parter is half a stone heavier but half a inch smaller on the guns so all good :laugh:
> 
> I'm just trying to get my weight up to 14st then a cut...


Cool good luck, for growth just try and fcuk the biceps up as much as you can on bicep day...

Some people say be careful of 'overtraining' but i and many others don't think it exists


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Cool good luck, for growth just try and fcuk the biceps up as much as you can on bicep day...
> 
> Some people say be careful of 'overtraining' but i and many others don't think it exists


I don't think you can either, feel so much better when i'm pushing myself and having not alot of rest... Just finding out what's right for you at the end of the day, everybodys body's are different and react different innit...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

BBK said:


> I don't think you can either, feel so much better when i'm pushing myself and having not alot of rest... Just finding out what's right for you at the end of the day, everybodys body's are different and react different innit...


Exactly, some people say things like 6 sets on each muscle and thats enough... personally that doesn't even touch the sides with mine, wouldn't even feel it the next day, i much prefer to do it to complete failure as your muscle thinks "Oh shiiiiit we need to get some grow on, we really couldn't handle that"


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Exactly, some people say things like 6 sets on each muscle and thats enough... personally that doesn't even touch the sides with mine, wouldn't even feel it the next day, i much prefer to do it to complete failure as your muscle thinks "Oh shiiiiit we need to get some grow on, we really couldn't handle that"


Exactly... Love the feeling of going to failiure, then feeling the ache the next day... AMEN BROTHER! :laugh:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I must admit, I am a bit of a DOMS b!tch! I know it is not a sign of a great w/o necessarily, but it is something that makes me walk with hobbling pride


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

To me DOMS is a sign of a better workout. Every time I add a new exercise or slightly change a current exercise I get DOMS. Hit the muscle in new ways to shock into growth. DOMS is part and parcel of that IMO.

Been getting DOMS a lot lately everywhere. Loving it.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah i agree, if i don't get DOMS then i feel like i haven't worked myself properly...

all this 'don't overtrain a muscle' is just hype imo, i've always gone for failure

Ok so diet has been good today, im off to the gym in a bit for chest, i may be going

for a couple of beers after the gym as some girls has just asked me if i want to meet

her and she is a nice girl so im not going to say no to a few drinks with her.

Its not the end of the world before anyone starts lol


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Ah mate, feel you with the drinking.

Done a heavy leg session on Thursday, then got bang on the Zubrowvka vodka Fri at a bbq and felt so **** for Sat & Sun... I'm not one of the lad's to give up a drink or two just because it's 'not the done thing' :laugh:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mike Mentzer would hip toss your mothertruckers


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

pissed off but ok, had 'some' drinks tonight... met some friends was 'instructed' to wait until the bar closed because some slag (bar worker) was well up for it and, ah fcuk it im not even gonna bother explaining... my cat is trying to bring some kind of mouse / rat creature inside


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> pissed off but ok, had 'some' drinks tonight... met some friends was 'instructed' to wait until the bar closed because some slag (bar worker) was well up for it and, ah fcuk it im not even gonna bother explaining... my cat is trying to bring some kind of mouse / rat creature inside


JPaycheck hug?

(if it helps I would have gone to bed with you)


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Mate her friend asked if i liked her, i said well i hardly know her and not looking for a gf.. i was then asked if i'd have sex with her, to which i replied yes... later on the girl just asked herself was i being serious? So i said yes... anyway i was getting fed drinks all night, until close of bar thinking "yeah defo in there" but i should of just waited until the weekend to stay out late, as they all went when it got late and by this time i had wasted my time drinking all night, as my cock was indicating to me to stay out, bad cock


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Mate her friend asked if i liked her, i said well i hardly know her and not looking for a gf.. i was then asked if i'd have sex with her, to which i replied yes... later on the girl just asked herself was i being serious? So i said yes... anyway i was getting fed drinks all night, until close of bar thinking "yeah defo in there" but i should of just waited until the weekend to stay out late, as they all went when it got late and by this time i had wasted my time drinking all night, as my cock was indicating to me to stay out, bad cock


Ahhh totally with you now! I have had alot of situations like this, well not exactly, but the same principle, and tbh I don't think any man would have done different in that situation (well I may have glassed the b1tch for messing me around).

Not to worry, plenty more fish (women/muff) in the sea (bars and ho-houses).


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so feel a lot better now, was ill all last week... im still blocked up but it won't stop me from training,

Just off to smash Chest BoOOooOoOOOM! After having last week off im gonna put extra effort in this week.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

You better or il crush you!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Had a good sesh, was very simple.... 15 sets of bench press, not pushing it when im still ill

Although i felt alright except for the blocked nose, and feel good now!

1/2 kg of minced steak made in to a meatloaf with jalepenos and gravy graduals mixed in for flavour

Served with rice and 2 pieces of bread with olive oil on


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

tut tut, no db flys?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so diet going great but have changed a few things and come across a few obstacles, firstly my scooter had been confiscated by the police as the type i was using is not road legal here, i got a hefty fine of €563 too  I really need to get my car insurance claim sorted out but as some of you know the insurance company won't pay out because the previous owner left a grand of tax on it, and over here you can sell debt with the car....

Anyway putting all that aside i have decided that the TKD Keto approach is not best suited for me when cutting, i gain so easy and went from 93kg to 98kg in a very short time even on as little as 100g carbs, remember im trying to shred down here so gaining size is not needed and im happy with my mass... So from monday its been back to full keto! And i know this will work if i stick to it, im feeling weak as hell today and i never normally feel this bad, but i'll live... Got a busy summer ahead so need to get more ripped for that, i tried with the TKD thing and it has its place, and for me i could bulk on it... for now, im going to get my head down and get stuck in with my keto diet... At the very longest 4 days from monday i'll of dropped some nice fat and will have some pics worth showing that are a lot better than the ones in the OP


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so this one of my fave ever Keto meals:

Chicken breast stuffed with a large dollop of Philadelphia garlic and herb, wrapped in Serrano Ham, i bung in the oven but add some minced steak in to the tin foil wrap, this not only increases overall protein of the meal.. it also soaks in all the nice flavours! Today i served it with a handful of nuts and some jalepenos.. nomm! 100+ grams of Protein and less than 5 grams of carbs, the Chicken breast was 500g so i cut in to 2 portions.

This is one of my fave keto dishes, and like i said i have gained a few lbs muscle since i opened this new journal.. But this is a good thing

as now i plan to diet hard at least i have made some gains before i cut the carbs completely, here's the gunz from a night out the other day


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

chrisd123 said:


> Raptor, saw a while ago that you were using metformin to get you back in to ketosis faster. Do you feel it worked/ benefited you?
> 
> Bit of a bummer about the Goped!


Didn't really use it consistently enough to know tbh, although d4ead is using it so give him a shout to ask bud


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

good luck with it all mate


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

chris27 said:


> good luck with it all mate


Cheers buddy


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

chrisd123 said:


> cheers raptor. Do you ever get bad cravings for carbs when youre doing keto? I've been trying to stick to it properly for the past 2 days and the temptation has been massive. Maybe the first few days will be the hardest...


Yes i get cravings, but for me not being to have any what so ever makes it a bit easier.... i tried having just 100g a day on workout days (50g pre workout & 50g post workout) this made it even harder as my body would be dying for more afterwards and i'd just end up making an excuse to cheat thinking "oh my muscles obviously need it" etc. And yes you are right the 1st few days are the hardest, if you can last 2 weeks then you have nailed it mate! 1st of all you will have got some results by then so inspired to carry on, and also your body will be used to burning fat supplies for fuel..... When dropping fat, for me its always keto now


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> "oh my muscles obviously need it"


Ohhhh thank god its not just me, I permanantly just think "well I would benefit from it"; "I'de recover faster", so many exucses your head comes up with to eact carbs!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Ohhhh thank god its not just me, I permanantly just think "well I would benefit from it"; "I'de recover faster", so many exucses your head comes up with to eact carbs!


For me though, it really is counter productive so have cut back out since monday.... will see results much faster this way


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

could do with more good recipes for no carb meals, lol.

kicking carbs to the kerb for a week or 2 (prob with a feed inbetween though) so the more recipes the better, especially with chicken.

go nigella!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

paul81 said:


> could do with more good recipes for no carb meals, lol.
> 
> kicking carbs to the kerb for a week or 2 (prob with a feed inbetween though) so the more recipes the better, especially with chicken.
> 
> go nigella!


One of the easiest chicken ones is very simple, you can buy a variety of curry pastes from Pataks, tandoori etc...

Simple cover the chicken breasts in the paste and then bung on the george foreman, high in salt tho so moderation


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's a pic of my sunday afternoon, sweating like a beatch in the sun on T3 / fat burners and on Keto - i ♥ the sun


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Here's a pic of my sunday afternoon, sweating like a beatch in the sun on T3 / fat burners and on Keto - i ♥ the sun


Hate you a little bit for this.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Hate you a little bit for this.


Lol don't hate me, hate english weather


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Lol don't hate me, hate english weather


I hate that aswell.

Make up the guest bedroom, I'M MOVING IN!


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

chrisd123 said:


> cheers raptor. Do you ever get bad cravings for carbs when youre doing keto? I've been trying to stick to it properly for the past 2 days and the temptation has been massive. Maybe the first few days will be the hardest...


Im only carb cycling at the moment and im fooking dreaming about carbs, wake up with a head full of pizza, so god knows what would happen if i went full on keto.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

paddyrr3 said:


> Im only carb cycling at the moment and im fooking dreaming about carbs, wake up with a head full of pizza, so god knows what would happen if i went full on keto.


Sometimes not being able to eat any whole carbs makes the cravings easier, i have streaky bacon on the ready

and if im feeling naughty thats a good keto treat


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> I hate that aswell.
> 
> Make up the guest bedroom, I'M MOVING IN!


You can park up your caravan in the back garden?


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Raptor said:


> You can park up your caravan in the back garden?


thats the gayest gay slang ive ever ever heard xxx


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> thats the gayest gay slang ive ever ever heard xxx


Sorry toodles, erm i mean noodles i don't want you feeling left out


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so i mentioned in another thread that i've got a new training partner, this will do me the world of good!

At the moment he knows fcuk all, he literally literally has only been training 2 weeks and just did one of every

machine until he asked if he could meet me at the gym yesterday, Having someone to train with will motivate

me to no end, especially since i'll need to set an example so i'll be doing deads and squats from now on 

Looking forward to a biceps and back session tonight


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

ok so training is going great, having a proper training partner who's well up for it is awesome, its took me ages to meet

someone here who wants to make serious progress, he's got a lot of catching up to do to get anywhere near me but im

enjoying teaching him, and since im teaching we are doing lots of compound exercises eg squats / deads / OHP etc

Anyway keto is working a treat now im doing it properly, i was having too many 'keto cheats' eg Tray of Donner meat

and too much alcohol 'vodka and diet coke' anyway my target for being lean was July 1st and im back on track, things

are all in place and i feel like im gonna make some progress, this year has been a real slow start but im no track now.

I have been doing a low dose of 500mg Sust per week but thinking of upping the dose slightly now im focused.

Here's a pic i just done, still some fat to come off i went from 100kg to 93kg where this journal starts but when i started

the cycle i flew back up to 100kg because my diet wasn't strict enough for being on gear and i gain too easy.... Anyway

i weigh 91.5kg in this pic and im considering pushing down to 85kg which will be the lightest i have been in 6 years.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so having my cheat day today, which is gonna consist of lots of alcohol and cocaine

+ sex from some bar manager girl in the actual bar when it closes lol, we only live once ay

Im not really even hungry after the gym tbh, had a shake and cba eating


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Raptor said:


> Ok so having my cheat day today, which is gonna consist of lots of alcohol and cocaine
> 
> + sex from some bar manager girl in the actual bar when it closes lol, we only live once ay
> 
> Im not really even hungry after the gym tbh, had a shake and cba eating


need a night out with you mate, debating coming over to benidorm aswell tbh


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Here's a pic of my sunday afternoon, sweating like a beatch in the sun on T3 / fat burners and on Keto - i ♥ the sun


why are you never in the pictures??


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

scouse_jay said:


> need a night out with you mate, debating coming over to benidorm aswell tbh


If you do go beni, i'll meet you for a night mate.... i was there the other week, its certainly a good laugh


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Rocho said:


> why are you never in the pictures??


Because all the pictures of swimming pools, tropical plants and beaches are all just in my imagination....

In reality i live in a 1 bedroom bedsit in Basingstoke


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Raptor said:


> If you do go beni, i'll meet you for a night mate.... i was there the other week, its certainly a good laugh


will do, let you know if it comes off


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I really like the way you plan your cheat days


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I really like the way you plan your cheat days


The way i see it, i can make good progress from 6 days of focusing per week, why give more time?

Not like im getting paid to do this, we all like to let our hair down and if its kept to a minimum then

why the hell not i say, i don't usually bother with coke but someone i know has some lovely stuff 

We all gotta enjoy ourselves in life, its why we are here


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so im not long out of bed as it was a late one, and just had my 1st meal in about 24 hours... have probably burned some fat

over last night ha, was a decent night... and now im ready for a decent week of training / diet! Defo made changes this week!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Ok so im not long out of bed as it was a late one, and just had my 1st meal in about 24 hours... have probably burned some fat
> 
> over last night ha, was a decent night... and now im ready for a decent week of training / diet! Defo made changes this week!


So what happened with that lass then?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> So what happened with that lass then?


Didn't meet the one i planned to meet, well i did but i was fcuked and said "i'll see you a bit later on"

In the end i pulled a different one and took her home, its busy where i am now so pretty easy to pull

and tbh now im just a little leaner im getting much more attention already! Being on the cuts!

I also have a funny story about another girl but will inbox it to you, i missed out so bad ha


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ahhhh

Tooting & Rooting

Get in there Raptor


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's a back pic too, can see some veins appearing in forearms now...

Will do the last 2 shots again in 4 weeks:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so just had a good sesh and a MASSIVE cheat meal but i don't regret it as my body was screaming for it

1 Large Chicken Kebab

1 Portion Of Chips & Cheese

1 Portion Of Chicken Pakora

Giant Chocolate Bar

2 Chocolate Pastries

Was after a bicep and back workout, didn't have a proper cheat on saturday so im happy with this.....

Before the workout i had more than my normal carbs too, i had a pot noodle and a pack of supernoodles

May as well make use of the nutrients so im gonna shoot some slin now


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

kids tattoos lol BIG KISS xxxx


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Ok so just had a good sesh and a MASSIVE cheat meal but i don't regret it as my body was screaming for it
> 
> 1 Large Chicken Kebab
> 
> ...


Thats ma boy!


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Ok so just had a good sesh and a MASSIVE cheat meal but i don't regret it as my body was screaming for it
> 
> 1 Large Chicken Kebab
> 
> ...





JPaycheck said:


> Thats ma boy!


ive just had a 4 day cheat day lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> ive just had a 4 day cheat day lol


Lol but you've only been training for 7 days


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Lol but you've only been training for 7 days


ROFL!

awwww noodle


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

still twice the man you 2 will ever be


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> still half the man you 2 will ever be


fixed


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

chrisd123 said:


> "You're ma boy blue"!... i mean... raptor!
> 
> Are you using slin every day?


No not every day, just training days timed with my carbs as i have them before and after my workout...

If its non training days im mostly on full keto, i'll post a meal i just had in a min... it was delicious!


----------



## crampy (Jun 19, 2010)

Gonna be starting keto in the next week also so watching this thread


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Just had a nice dish, Tandoori Chicken with nuts. Protein: 100g Fats: 20g Carbs: 5g










Home made too, just Tandoori massala powder on chicken and left to marinade...

Then bunged on the good old george foreman


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

chrisd123 said:


> Jesus that amount of colour would put me off.... but it does look nice!


Thats what its all about, delicious flavour soaked right in to the chicken :drool:


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

you got any decent meals what only need a forman and micro wave raptor x


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

We've been here before. Face it you love the bugle as much as Irish Beast


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> you got any decent meals what only need a forman and micro wave raptor x


That was done on a foreman mate, and you could of done some basmati rice in the micro and served with a handful of nuts or olive oil


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

craftybutcher said:


> We've been here before. Face it you love the bugle as much as Irish Beast


Lol i don't see how its relevant to our topic of tandoori chicken

(but yeah i do ha, but not quite as much as IB)


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

I mean new keto new party


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

craftybutcher said:


> I mean new keto new party


I've been doing keto for years mate, its probably the best one for me as you are less likely to cheat...

Because you simply know what you can and can't have, normally i find it harder tbh


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

sorry just to jump in on this journal mate but i cant take it seriously unless you post some pictures of some fit birds, until such time i refuse to subscribe on the grounds that you are letting the side down with this "lets get ripped" bull**** and not the "gotta show the lads the minge that i have been eating" thing.

cheers x


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

he doesn't do naughty photos lol


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

You don't exist though rappy, you are McGru's female alter ego


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

vlb said:


> sorry just to jump in on this journal mate but i cant take it seriously unless you post some pictures of some fit birds, until such time i refuse to subscribe on the grounds that you are letting the side down with this "lets get ripped" bull**** and not the "gotta show the lads the minge that i have been eating" thing.
> 
> cheers x


Lol you're right, here's a fittie for you x


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Lol you're right, here's a fittie for you x


I'de snap my dick of in her ass


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

chrisd123 said:


> I'm going to give that tandori chicken a go tomorrow raptor. Do you find it hard cleaning the george foreman? Or are you a tin foil bloke?
> 
> Might start cooking my stuff on the bbq as i bought a nice new gas one the other day so no more f'ing about with coal!


Tin foil mate, it is 10x easier... anyone who doesn't do the tin foil trick is insane imo

Tin foil, fold... add olive oil.. job done and no mess


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> I'de snap my dick of in her ass


Lol what about this fine specimen of a mammal


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

Where do you find these pics of these filthy girls lol

Edit: Am I allowed to ask for sources? lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

chrisd123 said:


> Do you know her raptor?! i would do disgusting things to spend a night with her....


Not properly, just know her from out and about and she's on my FB


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

roadz said:


> Where do you find these pics of these filthy girls lol
> 
> Edit: Am I allowed to ask for sources? lol


Lol mate i just add a sh!t load of strippers and wannabe models, makes Facebook more interesting


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Lol what about this fine specimen of a mammal


I'de eat her minge until she had beard rash


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

shes minging


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

im expecting the subscriptions to this thread to suddenly sky rocket :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> shes minging


Alright then, post one that isn't 'minging' then


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

they are all fake, probaly couldn't hold a decent convo with them, just really not my cup of tea.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

they are all fake, full of themselves, couldn't have a convo with them. I'm a 'girl next door' kind of guy.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> they are all fake, full of themselves, couldn't have a convo with them. I'm a 'girl next door' kind of guy.


Well you're making a lot of assumptions there, and all the above doesn't make someone 'minging'

Especially if you don't know their personality


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

come off it lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> come off it lol


Lol you come off it, you called her minging because really you want to smash her back doors in


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

i wouldn't go out of my way to do it, they are just to fake for me, bat that 1 with the plaster on her nipples.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

They were obviously too old for you, we know you like 'em young, here's a 16 year old for you:





































Probably more 'your type'


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> They were obviously too old for you, we know you like 'em young, here's a 16 year old for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she looks atleast 22


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> she looks atleast 22


Just an alibi away from mastering your police statement


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

looks like a pikey,off to the wedding.


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Lol mate i just add a sh!t load of strippers and wannabe models, makes Facebook more interesting


id pay many a shilling to see the girl in your avis bumhole. srs.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Raptor said:


> They were obviously too old for you, we know you like 'em young, here's a 16 year old for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


worth getting arrested for...... :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

paul81 said:


> worth getting arrested for...... :lol:


Lol arrested, she's just about legal mate.... if she was in spain she would of been legal a while ago ha


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Lol arrested, she's just about legal mate.... if she was in spain she would of been legal a while ago ha


I dont get how women, well girls are legal at 14 there?

Have you ever done a 14 year old, not wanting to flame y, just interested. I guess they cant legally drink?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> I dont get how women, well girls are legal at 14 there?
> 
> Have you ever done a 14 year old, not wanting to flame y, just interested. I guess they cant legally drink?


They are legal as soon as they hit teens in spain, personally i wouldn't go that young as i think 16 is young enough tbh

im used to the english laws i suppose, although a few mates who grew up here are our age and do take full advantage

of the relaxed laws and will nail anything, i suppose to them its normal as its always been legal, in fact it used to be 12

But the guys that do shag really young girls often get stick from the older girls when seen with young girls

I suppose the upside about the spanish law though is that say if you was in a club and you meet a girl, there

is no worry thinking to yourself "oh she looks young, i hope she's old enough because i don't wanna go jail"

The only way you can get done is by deceiving a minor, so basically if you went to a girl who was under 16

and then lied to her and said you was 18 when you are older, then thats when its against the laws


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> They are legal as soon as they hit teens in spain, personally i wouldn't go that young as i think 16 is young enough tbh
> 
> im used to the english laws i suppose, although a few mates who grew up here are our age and do take full advantage
> 
> ...


jesus, so you ccan sleep with a gril at 13? Thats awfulll. And yeah I think 16 is young enough too. Although I havn't seen the 13 year olds so i can't say


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol tbh i'd feel like a right pedo nailing a 13 year old, even though its legal they are just to slight and frail at that age...

But yeah 16 = hell yeah *game on* and i'll openly say that to anyone even my mum and my gran ahha


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

your all perverted [email protected]

just PM me the pics


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

lol it wont let me rep Rap any more, so all i will say is (since its gotta stay under 18) keep it wrapped up, they cant pin you down for anything then, lol!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

paul81 said:


> lol it wont let me rep Rap any more,


Thank god for that, white guys rapping is just embarrasing.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

im raging, you've been discussing underagers and you didnt let me know

P.S If theres photo's i wanna see some


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I just had a meat feast pizza with chips and cheese, i had no food in so take away it was lol....

Oh well its weekend, and since its saturday night may as well post you some hotties:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

The lass in the last pic look YOUNG!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> The lass in the last pic look YOUNG!


Its the same one in all of them lol and she's 18, but to an old man like you that probably is young ha


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OUCH!


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Its the same one in all of them lol and she's 18, but to an old man like you that probably is young ha


 thats got to hurt


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> OUCH!


I joke x

And tbh i feel old, im 25 next tuesday


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Speaking of i dont remember saying how old i am!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Speaking of i dont remember saying how old i am!


That's how bad it is, when you even SOUND old


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Speaking of i dont remember saying how old i am!


You're 29


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

has this turned into a secret paedo thread lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> You're 29


Where did you get that from?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Where did you get that from?


Its just the age i've got you at, was i right?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Its just the age i've got you at, was i right?


haha ahhh a guess?

I'm afraid your not right no, but if it helps I can say your right?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> haha ahhh a guess?
> 
> I'm afraid your not right no, but if it helps I can say your right?


I know im close, on a 2nd guess i'd say 31?


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Raptor said:


> I know im close, on a 2nd guess i'd say 31?


He's actually a very intelligent & muscular 12 year old girl scout!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> I know im close, on a 2nd guess i'd say 31?


haha why do you have me at this age range though? I hadn't even noticed I've never mentioned my age, I think I might keep it that way.



Feelin-Big said:


> He's actually a very intelligent & muscular 12 year old girl scout!


So i'm very intelligent am I


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> So i'm very intelligent am I


For a 12 year old girl scout... yes! :tongue:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Feelin-Big said:


> He's actually a very intelligent & muscular 12 year old girl scout!


Haha PMSL



JPaycheck said:


> haha why do you have me at this age range though? I hadn't even noticed I've never mentioned my age, I think I might keep it that way.


Well you're most certainly between the age range of 26 and 31, i can just tell.. dunno how


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Feelin-Big said:


> For a 12 year old girl scout... yes! :tongue:


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


>


http://www.ironscience.co.uk

Just thought id throw that in...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Feelin-Big said:


> http://www.ironscience.co.uk
> 
> Just thought id throw that in...


haha nice plug


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> haha nice plug


Haha, thought you'd like that!


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Well you're most certainly between the age range of 26 and 31, i can just tell.. dunno how


Id say hes either mid 20's or late 30's early 40's...

what do we win for the correct guess?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Feelin-Big said:


> Id say hes either mid 20's or late 30's early 40's...
> 
> what do we win for the correct guess?


wet cock slap


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> wet cock slap


Nice! i really really really really really hope i guess it right! Iv always wanted a wet cock slap


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok had a good biceps and back sesh on monday, and did chest today....

Here's a progress pic from yesterday


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

your arms are looking big, bg enough to strangle a bitch, but seriously are your full abs showing


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

barsnack said:


> your arms are looking big, bg enough to strangle a bitch, but seriously are your full abs showing


Cheers, and no... just about visible if i tense tbh, got a lot of fat to lose yet


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Cheers, and no... just about visible if i tense tbh, got a lot of fat to lose yet


you still cracking out the dnp


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> you still cracking out the dnp


x2


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> you still cracking out the dnp


x2


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

barsnack said:


> you still cracking out the dnp


I have some here but cba with the sides of that right now, i may do a week of 600mg soon....

But thing is, i work a lot on the telephone and it makes you breath all weird and out of breath on a good dose

Which is not good when trying to have a conversation with someone and you sound like a heavy breather ha


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> I have some here but cba with the sides of that right now, i may do a week of 600mg soon....
> 
> But thing is, i work a lot on the telephone and it makes you breath all weird and out of breath on a good dose
> 
> Which is not good when trying to have a conversation with someone and you sound like a heavy breather ha


Unless your asking them what thier wearing


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

so you saying if i want to find a dnp dealer i just phone up a sex line


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> so you saying if i want to find a dnp dealer i just phone up a sex line


haha lolz


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

subbed, your the man.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

vlb said:


> subbed, your the man.


Thought you would like them girls i posted ha!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so this is the 3rd full week back in the gym properly i think? When i say properly i mean doing a full routine, this training partner i have has done me the world of good, i have to do OHP, i have to do Squats and i have to do Deads because he is a novice.... and lol you'll laugh, but i got this guy on the gear... well he actually already had it, but i told him what to do, and he's gained 28lbs in that time! People are like wtf? lol

Also about life in general, i've been bored of my day job of marketing and been neglecting it far too much.... i'd go as far as saying i have done fcuk all practically for 9 months, and its costing me now... its costing me big time! I was 25 earlier this week and i had planned to be flying new heights by now, but im my own worst enemy and instead i have took 10 steps back in the last year, mainly due to lack of self discipline. Anyway im gonna get stuck in now, i plan to change career and do what i love which is trade full time, but im not ready to give up my day job for a full time trading career. No1 i don't have the capital, No2 im just not ready... if i jumped in head 1st now i'd probably end up bankrupt just like 95% of others who try to become a trader. I do have an edge but it needs refining before i can wake up and know that i can make money every day.

When it comes to trading you are fighting odds, take for example a Casino... a casino only has between 51% and 53% chance of winning, but thats enough because if there is millions spent in there its impossible for them to lose... so with trading, if you can get your edge to be developed at 60% wins, then you can become very successful... 60% may not sound a lot, but if you are doing 10 trades a day with £500 at stake, then thats a grand a day.... of corse you don't start off with that type of risk, only if you can be consistent again and again... Up until now i am consistent with trading bank shares and others, but thats not where i feel the money is, the money is in day trading... and with day trading you either make a fortune or lose a fortune in a very short time, sometimes trades are as little as 2-5 minutes.

Becoming successful at day trading is more than hard work because you are trying to predict the impossible, you are deciding which way the market is going to go next... and there are so many reasons why you can be wrong, its not just 50/50 to whether its gonna go up or down, it often ripsaws and may take you out with your stop losses costing you big money and then may continue the way you 1st thought which can be fcuking annoying, any trader will of been there many many times... Its all about figuring out when is good to buy and when is good to sell and where is good to place your stop losses, and when is best to take profit.

I have my work cut out for the next few years because i have decided that this is the road i want to take and i will get to where i want even if it kills me, i'll need to watch the markets for 8 hours a day and i'll also need to work at least 4 hours a day to keep my marketing work ticking over. This is a lot more than i have been doing but im young, i and can handle it


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Anyway im gonna get stuck in now, i plan to change career and do what i love which is trade full time, but im not ready to give up my day job for a full time trading career. No1 i don't have the capital, No2 im just not ready... if i jumped in head 1st now i'd probably end up bankrupt just like 95% of others who try to become a trader. I do have an edge but it needs refining before i can wake up and know that i can make money every day.
> 
> When it comes to trading you are fighting odds, take for example a Casino... a casino only has between 51% and 53% chance of winning, but thats enough because if there is millions spent in there its impossible for them to lose... so with trading, if you can get your edge to be developed at 60% wins, then you can become very successful... 60% may not sound a lot, but if you are doing 10 trades a day with £500 at stake, then thats a grand a day.... of corse you don't start off with that type of risk, only if you can be consistent again and again... Up until now i am consistent with trading bank shares and others, but thats not where i feel the money is, the money is in day trading... and with day trading you either make a fortune or lose a fortune in a very short time, sometimes trades are as little as 2-5 minutes.
> 
> ...


I have spoke to my CEO about this topic. He used to do a lot of trading and is an experienced CEO of an international satellite network integrating company with vast amounts of business knowledge I can hardly comprehend. His words were you never win longterm. He's far from an idiot and if he believes this thats enough reason to believe hardly anyone can actually make consistent money at this without some serious inside knowledge of some sort.

Best of luck though if you decide to go for it you should set up a Trade Log would be well interesting to follow.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Jacey Marie


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> I have spoke to my CEO about this topic. He used to do a lot of trading and is an experienced CEO of an international satellite network integrating company with vast amounts of business knowledge I can hardly comprehend. His words were you never win longterm. He's far from an idiot and if he believes this thats enough reason to believe hardly anyone can actually make consistent money at this without some serious inside knowledge of some sort.
> 
> Best of luck though if you decide to go for it you should set up a Trade Log would be well interesting to follow.


Yes as you know day trading is the hardest type of trading there is, and you are right in saying that 95% of people lose lots of money...

But being a CEO of an international satellite network integrating company doesn't mean that he should be in the lucky 5%. The Markets

aren't fussy, you can have someone with 20 years in the financial industry who lose millions, and you can also have someone who's

a student who stumbles across the markets and turns a grand in to millions, its all down on the individual... I've already successfully

traded stocks but thats not day trading, i was buying bank stocks on dips and then selling them on a high maybe 2-3 days later...

The type of day trading i'm looking to get in to is very short time frame, and for this you are trying to predict the next 5 minutes,

Im being very careful as i start out on this, most of my trades are done on a demo account but i still day trade live but only with

smaller sums as im not completely confident to risk big bucks yet. There are people out there who can get 50% each month which

is phenomenal considering a bank only gives you 5% a year on your money, so it can be done and i do know some people who

are Pro traders, but its a hard hard job, only today have i seen a very good trader have a day from hell and he's gutted.

But if you are a good trader and you have a very strict rules you can do ok, i'm a long way from being an expert, but i will succeed.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Yes as you know day trading is the hardest type of trading there is, and you are right in saying that 95% of people lose lots of money...
> 
> But being a CEO of an international satellite network integrating company doesn't mean that he should be in the lucky 5%. The Markets
> 
> ...


Best of luck!

You can create a demo account and practice as if it were the real thing without risking money?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Best of luck!
> 
> You can create a demo account and practice as if it were the real thing without risking money?


Cheers, and yeah like i said... most of the day trades i do are on Demo but if i see a real good set up

that i'm happy with i'll take the trade on my Live account, but for now i won't risk big money.. I'm confident

to risk money on Bank Shares and stuff like that, but i'm easing myself in to the day trading gently.

Got a sweet trading computer coming in a week or so, if i'm gonna succeed a multiscreen will help a lot:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

hows the traning goin on mate? abs through yet?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

scouse_jay said:


> hows the traning goin on mate? abs through yet?


Past couple of weeks have been great for weight training, but not so good for cutting...

Been smashing the gym but going for a beer and a kebab after ha, so im looking the same

as i was a few weeks ago, and i got a girl on holiday at my house from saturday onwards

so no doubt i'll be pre pre-ocupied by this lol. But its only a week she's here


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

plenty of cardio then with her help mate

coke for appetite supresent, you will be ripped in no time


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

nice set up raptor i have same with 3x 24" tv and g15 keyboard eyeinfinty cards are the way forward  if your needing any help setting it up give me a pm i will help i build gaming comps in my spare time. happy trading mate


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

stevenbell1978 said:


> nice set up raptor i have same with 3x 24" tv and g15 keyboard eyeinfinty cards are the way forward  if your needing any help setting it up give me a pm i will help i build gaming comps in my spare time. happy trading mate


Cheers mate, thats not my actual set up but i have pretty much the same on its way.... although the computer is just a basic Microsoft one and 3 screens, i take it i'll need a special graphics card to run 3 screens with live charts on each?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Cheers, and yeah like i said... most of the day trades i do are on Demo but if i see a real good set up
> 
> that i'm happy with i'll take the trade on my Live account, but for now i won't risk big money.. I'm confident
> 
> ...


i honestly thought when i first glanced at this that Raptor, you took this photo of my computer set-up in my bedroom, but then i looked a tthe screens and saw there wasn't any footage of the girls changing rooms at the campsite i run


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

yeah if i was you it would be good to get a ati eyeinfinty card just a basic one ati hd5870 it should keep you going for a few years with it.

your power suply only need to be a 500w if you look up www.scan.co.uk they have good cards on there and cheep as well.

1GB Sapphire HD 5750 Vapor-X, PCI-E 2.1 (x16), 4640MHz GDDR5, GPU 710 MHz, 720 Cores, DL DVI, HDMI should do the trick for £92 quid

anything you need or think your stuck give a shouthttp:///www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=175594722473690&set=a.175594512473711.40221.100000694903468&type=1&theater

here my every day set up at work lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

stevenbell1978 said:


> yeah if i was you it would be good to get a ati eyeinfinty card just a basic one ati hd5870 it should keep you going for a few years with it.
> 
> your power suply only need to be a 500w if you look up www.scan.co.uk they have good cards on there and cheep as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, when my computers get sent here i'll let you know what i've got...

That pic doesn't work for me btw, but my computer should be here in about a week or so


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey mate !!!!!!! been a long time, hows life ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

keano said:


> Hey mate !!!!!!! been a long time, hows life ?


Where the hell have you been man?

Anyway here is a typical post workout meal haha


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

^----- Looking lean man!


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

You dont even want to know man, scumming it up to the highest level in society


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> ^----- Looking lean man!


Thanks mate



keano said:


> You dont even want to know man, scumming it up to the highest level in society


And lol i wouldn't expect anything less from you :laugh:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I wish my PWO meals were like that haha!!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

RACK said:


> I wish my PWO meals were like that haha!!!


Lol it needs to stop though, my two gym buddies are both ecto's but on roids so eat stuff like that every day!

After the gym we often get a load of that type of stuff and sit around the beach ha


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Here is a pic from today..... feeling string atm today got a 140kg bench


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Here is a pic from today..... feeling string atm today got a 140kg bench


God i've missed you lovemonkey.

By you I mean your avi's.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Good progress mate, subbed!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey been cutting since i last posted, going alright and am looking leaner all over, here's a pic from today:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Hey been cutting since i last posted, going alright and am looking leaner all over, here's a pic from today:
> 
> View attachment 61633


There he is!

Big Poppa Pump

Nice to see you've shown up in shape this year.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> There he is!
> 
> Big Poppa Pump
> 
> Nice to see you've shown up in shape this year.


Cheers mate, just been trying to find a happy medium of life and Bbing


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Cheers mate, just been trying to find a happy medium of life and Bbing


Aye, I'm trying to ignore life, while BBing.

On that note, I'm gagging for a sh!t.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's a frontal shot too:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Here's a frontal shot too:
> 
> View attachment 61650


You hiding the legs? Release them Rap, release them!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> You hiding the legs? Release them Rap, release them!


Calves / Thighs are the same as they have been for ages, legs get no effort as i'm happy with them tbh


----------

